# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.46 - LG E-series support and more features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.46 - LG E-series support and more features* 
- Main
Core update for support lates v1612 loaders
Flash ID database updates
Definition base updated and revised  *- LG E-series support
Activated support for 16 models from E-series :
E440, E440F, E440G, E440J, E445, E450, E450B, E450F, E450G, E450J, E451G, E455, E455F, E455G, E460F, E460* 
Supported wide range of service, unlock, repair and forensic operations:
Read full info (with extended info)
FlashDump Read / Write
NVRAM Read / Write
Security Read / Write
UserLocks Reset without data lost
PatternLock Reading
HW test - RAM, eMMC, Battery
Security repair - IMEI1, IMEI2, WiFi-MAC, BT-MAC
SP unlock (Unlock Code Reading)
AppManager
Format FileSystem
Repair ExtData
Flash Erase
Fix Unknown BaseBand
Init Preloader
Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction 
- FW Read Engine Revised
New types supported
Brand-Specific improvements
Files verification improved 
- Other
LG connection revised
MT6575/MT6577 DRAM init enabled for service operations
eMMC RO test revised for old platforms
Flash ID database updated
DRAM init complete rebuild (MT67xx and MT65xx series)
Repartition Tool updated ( Regions calculation for some 87xx and 81xx models has been fixed )
Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

